# Smoking a whole hind Loin-deer



## goalie30 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to smoke an entire loin from hind quarters.

Probaly coming in at about 8-12 lbs I would say.

Should I brine this meat first?  what should I look for an internal temp

on this vension?  Would anyone have any suggestions on this .

Thanks much!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sure you will get a bunch of replies on this. I can't comment, I have never done one.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 15, 2011)

See this thread, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112803/venison-question. Lots of solid advice there. The jist of it is that with venison and other game meats all fat, tallow (silverskin) and bone should be removed before cooking/processing etc.... Take that hind quarter and get it down to a couple three good roasts, the small stuff chunk up and grind into burger. I normally rub mine with jeffs rub, but just salt, pepper, garlic, rosemary works also. Smoke with a light wood such as apple or maple. Cook to an internal temp of 135*- 140*, let rest for 1/2 hour in a dry cooler (wrap the meat in foil and some dish towels) You could also pour about a 1/2 cup of beef broth in the foil before you rest. What you are doing is keeping it moist and not over cooking, I am not sure about brining, I have never brined anything other than fowl.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, I am editing my post here, are you asking about a whole backstrap? If I where you I would make canadian bacon outta that cut, it is really good! Do a search you will find many a guy that has done this. I love it for pizza, and eggs benedict.


----------



## goalie30 (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks much!  we will see how she comes out!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 17, 2011)

I am confused as well. Are you wanting so smoke a hind quarter or a back strap?


----------



## eman (Nov 17, 2011)

I think he's talking about the tender loin ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2011)

That would be a special deer with 8 to 12 pound tenderloins.

Bear


----------



## goalie30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hind quarter


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 18, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That would be a special deer with 8 to 12 pound tenderloins.
> 
> Bear




Yea that is why I am thinking he means the hind quarter.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 18, 2011)

goalie30 said:


> Hind quarter




Well then personally I would remove all the tallow and silver skin that you can and I would even remove the bone because I can't stand the though of that flavor getting into the meat. Some people like it but I don't at all. I almost puke every time we cut the legs off the dear. I don't know what it is but that smell just gets to me.


----------



## goalie30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey coffee junkie, this is off subjuect  but me son is the goalie for the Helena Bighorns hockey team out there!

thanks for the input on the venision everyone I will take a pic and give a report


----------

